# spawning



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

what is every ones favorite lure for spaning large mouth


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Texas-rigged senko.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i use salt impregnated tubes, they work great


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Texas rigged crawfish,or corolina rig.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Gotta love the texas rigged 6" inch black lizard with yellow dots on the back. Has been deadly for me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bigblackfoot -

Are those the Mr. Twister brand lizards? They have some interesting colors and I bet they'd do well in June and July here as well, when the black/yellow tiger salamanders get active.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

NJ, Yeah they are Mr. Twister. But i will use about any brand because it seems like i always run out at they most inopportune times. And have to buy whatever the bait shops have. I like the black and yellow the best, but i have had great luck with a variety of other colors as well.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Original Zara Spook in the green, black, and yellow pattern. It is the God Lure. A weightless Senko will just plain old kill. A wakebait can be deadly )small crankbait with a tiny lip, ripples along the surface, kinda like a buzzbait, but quiter and slower).

Oh, and there's always my personal favorite, a lure which I have come to call "Any Damn Little Softbait On Any Damn Little Jighead". This is for those hogs you see that don't seem to bite anything. Cast it out, swim it in, let it drop and drag it close. They'll eat it every time. But it's exclusively a sight-fishing lure.


----------

